# 1964 Cinelli



## mongeese (Nov 12, 2018)

Bike did not sell on here so I sold to a very good friend and this is what he did. 1964 is the transition year from Columbus to Reynolds 531 and he went with 531 decal. Does anyone - probably @juvela know how to test for what tubing this frame was built with? 
Also this was the year they made a lot of bikes for the Olympics for several countries. Yakshimesh my name a Borat.


----------



## mongeese (Nov 12, 2018)

I know I am going to get on him about the handlebar tape.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Bike did not sell on here so I sold to a very good friend and this is what he did. 1964 is the transition year from Columbus to Reynolds 531 and he went with 531 decal. Does anyone - probably @juvela know hot to test for what tubing this frame was built with?




Yeah,
Throw it in a Bon Fire, and if it flares up white hot, then it had Magnesium in it. Reynolds 531
If not, Columbus, Chromium/Molybdenum.
Lol!
Nice bike!


----------



## mongeese (Nov 12, 2018)

Yet to be in his hands is the 1979 Colnago that will be corrected to the nines.


----------



## dubsey55 (Nov 12, 2018)

Cinelli looks great!  What are the (aluminum?) ,Rims on the colnago?   Shaped just like constrictor wood sprints!!


----------



## mongeese (Nov 12, 2018)

dubsey55 said:


> Cinelli looks great!  What are the (aluminum?) ,Rims on the colnago?   Shaped just like constrictor wood sprints!!



Matrix ISO triangular heat treated


----------



## juvela (Nov 13, 2018)

-----

wrt Cino's tubeset -

one simple examination is to look at the interior of the steerer.

if rifling present it is A.L. Colombo.

if rifling not present it is something else.

-----


----------

